
Technical Debt Is Soul-Crushing - LinuxBender
https://codeahoy.com/2020/01/25/technical-debt/
======
JohnFen
Indeed. The level of technical debt that exists in the product I current work
on is beyond soul-crushing. It's making our product highly unreliable and
buggy, makes it incredibly hard to track down and fix bugs, and the debt level
increases noticeably with every feature we're required to add.

Upper management is fully aware of the issues. However, the immediate dev
management doesn't think there's a serious problem and so there is no sign
that any effort will be taken to begin to repay any of it.

The technical debt issue has directly led me to begin to seek work elsewhere.

